# Din, Tarih, İlim, Müzik... > Sümerler, Hititler, Frigyalılar, Etrüskler, Traklar, İskitler, Pelasklar >  Anadolu'nun Türklüğü: OBO

## anau

*OBO*
*Görsel :* Moğolistan da bir Obo
*OBO (OVO)  OBA (OVA)*
Türk ve Moğol boylarında oba kültü çok yaygındır. Oba , bozkırlarda toprak, dağ geçitlerinde taş yığınlarından meydana getirilen yapay tepeciklerdir.
Bu obalar , bozkırlarda kutsal dağ ve tepelerin yerini tutarlar.
Türkiye Türkçesi de içinde olmak üzere, bir çok Türk ağzında Oba; Çadır manasında da kullanılmıştır.
Özellikle Moğolistandaki Budist rahiplerce Oba kültü inanç dışı olarak kabul edilip yok edilmeye çalışılsa da, Türkler oldukça kadim bir geçmişi ve anlamı bulunan bu kültü bırakmamışlardır. Hatta Oba , bir zafer kazanmış; Lamaların tapınaklarına bile ad olarak verilmeye başlamıştır. Oba kültünü Müslüman Türklerin dahi devam ettirdikleri bilinmekle birlikte Buna Türkiye de dahildir.
Her boy kendine ait olan bölgede bir Oba yapar. Yılın değişik zamanlarında Oba etrafında kurbanlar kesilir, adaklar adanır. Kurban olarak süt ve rakı sunulabilir. Adak olarak da at tüyü, bez yada ip parçaları kullanılabilir.
Kırgız ve Kazak Türk boyları Obalara büyük saygı duyarlar. Onlara göre , Obalar güçlü kahramanların kurganlarıdır. Bir Başkurt Türk destanına göre Obalar, eski Kamların Kurganlarıdır. Altay Obalarında, Oba yanına gelen Türkler üzerine bir taş daha atarak Tanrıdan ve Ata ruhlarından yolunu açmasını diler. Bu Obalar geçit vermeyen yerlere konulur. Kırımlı yaşlı Türkler, Oba etrafında gençlere nasihat ve bilgi verirler. Görüldüğü üzere Oba kültü zaman ve bölgeye göre anlamını değiştirse bile; yapı olarak değişmemekte ve kutsallığından bir şey kaybetmemektedir.
Günümüzde Uranhay Türkleri de ibadet amaçlı yaptıkları çadır ve barınaklara Oba derler.
Uranhay Türklerinde Kam ve boyu ayin için Oba etrafında toplanır. Her gelen , Oba nın olduğu yere kumaş parçası bağlar ve adak adar. Kam da Oba etrafından 3 defa dolaşır ve kokulu otlar yakarak etrafı tütsüler. Daha sonra Dağ, yer ve su sahibine dua eder.
Ayin bitince Kurban kesilir ve kurbanın kafası bir sırığa takılarak Oba kapısı karşısına konulur. Her gelen etten bir parça alarak ateşe atar. Bu canlı adak anlamına gelmektedir. Aynı şekilde cansız adaklardan olan süt ve rakı da Oba ateşine saçılır; Tanrıya, atalar ve doğa ruhlarına dualar edilir.
En sonun da At yarışları ve güreşler yapılarak eğlenilir ve ayin sonlandırılır.
Sıklıkla görülen Mavi bezler , Mavi Göğü simgeler. Oba da zaten kutsal dağlara ve tepelere benzerliği olan bir yükseltidir. Türk mezarları olan Kurganlar da aynen bu şekilde yapılmaktadır. Bu alanlarda verilen adak ve edilen duaların; Oba ve bezler sayesinde Tanrıya ve onunla olan Ata ruhlarına gideceğine inanılmaktadır. Bu Oba ve Kurgan alanları;
Türk ve Ataları, Türk ve Tanrısı arasında kutsal bir buluşma mekanı haline gelmiştir. Her an ve Her yıl durmaksızın ziyaret edilirler. Günümüzde bile..
*DENİZLİDE OBO LAR*
Anadolunun Türklüğü konusunda şimdiye kadar oldukça fazla kanıt sağlanmıştır. Bu kanıtların büyük kısmı 1071 tarihinden öncesine aittir ve özellikle Oğuz boylarının, Türkmen ve Yörüklerin tarih boyunca taşıdığı kültürel değerlerimizi içerir. Bunlar arasında Türk balbalları, Koç başları, Koç mezar taşları, Kurganlar, Adak ağaçları, Kaya ve Duvar çizimleri, Kilim desenleri başlıcalarıdır. En önemlileri arasında yer alabilecek olanlar hiç kuşkusuz yazıtlardır. Ankara Güdül, Denizli Bozkurt, Erzurum Cunni Mağarası ve Ordu Mesudiye deki Türk abecesi ile yazılmış metinler, tamgalar, ongunlar ve betimlemeler üzerinde durulması gereken bulgulardır.
İşte bunlara ek olarak Denizli de Sn. Ümit Şıracı tarafından fotoğraflanmış olan OBO lar da kadim Türk kültürünün Anadolu göçünü bizlere açıkça göstermekte olan bir kanıt niteliğindedir. Burada ki en önemli benzerlik taşların yığılış biçimi gibi gözükmekle beraber, dağların geçit vermeyen yerlerinde, tepe ve düzlüklerde kullanılmasıdır. İkinci en büyük benzerlik ise; obo konusunda yukarıda bahsettiğimiz gibi, bazı Türklerin bunları Atalar, Kamlar mezarı saymalarıdır ki; aynı ve benzer düşünce Anadoluda da yer almaktadır. Yine bu Türkün önemli kültürel değerlerini bu topraklara taşıyanlar Kadim Oğuz boyları, Alevi  Türkmenler ve Yörükler olmuştur. Günümüzde dahi bu kültürel değerler, inançlar içinde devamlılık göstermektedir.

*Görsel :* Denizli ve Moğolistan Obo karşılaştırması (Denizli bulgusu ve fotoğrafı Sn. Ümit ŞIRACI)
*- Kürşad BAYTOK*

----------

